# Help me price my litespeed titanium



## Attilio Rizzo Jr. (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a nice litespeed ultimate for sale soon but I dont know what it is worth anymore? I bought it in 1999-2000. Its either 51 or a 53. It has Campagnolo carbon 9speed gear, Mavic wheels, vittorio tires, TTT, Sella Italia. It was all hand picked stuff by the staff at R and A Cycles in Brooklyn. They built this bike. Never crashed, great condition. Will have complete overhaul before sale.It


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

I recently sold my similar Merlin Extralight, same vintage, DA 9S, mint for $1250. Similar size too.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

sounds nice.

keep it?


----------

